# Indian Ocean fishing boats...what are these catching, please?



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

On my recent cruise I came across several different fishing boats using a variety of methods of catching the fish.

One type intrigued me as I am not sure what they might have been doing, so perhaps those of you with experience of different methods can shed some light on it please.

The main boat sailed in a circle and met with a smaller rowing boat, then the larger one pulled the nets in. The diameter of the circle was quite considerable, as seen in the photo's attached.

I am thinking tuna fishing but not 100% sure.


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

Reminiscent of the ring-net method, i.e. shoot the net around a shoal that is close to the surface, describe a circle, close in on the start of the net, pick it up, start hauling it in to encapsulate the shoal - hopefully! What type of fish, where you were, is unknown, sorry. Hope the cruise went well and you enjoyed.


----------



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

Ring netting or Purse seining more like pursing with just the wee boat towing the net round the school of fish


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Might be ring netting as from what I can see the water is not very deep where they are fishing. How far out from the coast were you Shamrock.

Observations on depth were calculated from the photos posted, two of which show a not very large Jack Up rig which is standing not so very high out of the water,

Don


----------

